# Waiting On Help



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Smoked a Big Boar with my 45Cal. just before dark.Decided there was no way I was getting it out by myself so had my wife call for Help.More Pics to come.










big rockpile


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

With a boar that size you could be waiting for a while. I'd help you get it loaded if you would loan me a pair of your gloves. After that, you're on your own.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

OkieDavid said:


> With a boar that size you could be waiting for a while. I'd help you get it loaded if you would loan me a pair of your gloves. After that, you're on your own.


Well was to have an ATV they backed out so got to get my Boy pulling the Cart.Might take awhile.

big rockpile


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Congrats on the pork. Hope you put it on the scale so we know what he weighed. How are those boars for eaten?

brownegg


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok got him to the Pickup 2AM.Most time was spent winching him 5 foot at a time up one hill,no way we could have got him up it with an ATV.

Went by Texas Estimating Weight 250 pounds.Seems much bigger after spending the night with him.My Son said next time I say I need to get a Hog out he will have to think about it but will help anyway.

My wife said I wasn't mounting him.My Son says he will pay for it there is No Way! This Hog isn't getting mounted.










big rockpile


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

OK how does Texas estimating work. And does he taste good?

brownegg


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

brownegg said:


> OK how does Texas estimating work. And does he taste good?
> 
> brownegg


Quick reference estimate of a hog's weight. 

Formula used to estimate: 

Heart girth is measured in inches using a cloth measuring tape. The tape is placed directly behind the front legs, 
wrapped snugly around the heart girth, and read directly behind the shoulders. 

pig weight = 10.1709 x Heart girth (inches) minus 205.7492. 

Found to be 95% accurate to within 10 lbs 

Using the above formula, we get the following: 

40 inch = 200 pounds 
42 inch = 220 pounds 
43 inch = 230 pounds 
44 inch = 240 pounds 
45 inch = 250 pounds 
------------------------------- 
46 inch = 260 pounds 
47 inch = 270 pounds 
48 inch = 280 pounds 
49 inch = 290 pounds 
----------------------------- 
50 inch = 300 pounds 
51 inch = 310 pounds 

55 inch needed to get around 350 pounds


I've only ate one years ago and it was ok.I'm sure if it had been a Sow it would be better.

big rockpile


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

My experience with a boar that large is that the meat will have a taint before,during and after processing. Take'a package out of the freezer a year from now and you'll still smell it. It will also "flavor" the house eveytime you cook some.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

OK...thanks for sharing the information. I'm a little jealous Big Rockpile it's on my bucket list to kill a pig before never....way to go!

brownegg


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

BTW- an easy tip to'skinning them is to use an air compressor. Make a small incision just through the skin. Insert an air chuck between the skin and tissue and "inflate". Probably will have to make several of these but occasionally you get lucky. Works best if you do it before gutting. Hide just slips off without all the tugging etc..


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

OkieDavid said:


> My experience with a boar that large is that the meat will have a taint before,during and after processing. Take'a package out of the freezer a year from now and you'll still smell it. It will also "flavor" the house eveytime you cook some.


I was very worried about this because he stunk Bad.Before we really got started butchering I fried up some,no Bad Smell or Taste and actually pretty Tender.

Like I told my wife I figure alot of people don't pay attention to Hair and all the Glands.



OkieDavid said:


> BTW- an easy tip to'skinning them is to use an air compressor. Make a small incision just through the skin. Insert an air chuck between the skin and tissue and "inflate". Probably will have to make several of these but occasionally you get lucky. Works best if you do it before gutting. Hide just slips off without all the tugging etc..


I hooked Come Along to it,skinned pretty Good.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Update

The Head is at the Taxidermist.

Have had couple messes and my wife says its better than Store Bought.

Looking for a Better Way of getting them out.I ran into a place yesterday they have been stripping Bark off Sprouts big as my Wrist.

Going to start Baiting in a couple weeks.

big rockpile


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

He looks like he has some Hampshire in him.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Awesome Rock, good show. Like you I also have my wife drag everything I shoot out of the woods.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Way to Go, Big Rockpile!!! Looking at those nasty nippers, whew glad you got out of there alive! LOL! Good job. Happy Eating! Your wife must be a great lady and a really good sport. We can all tell that she REALLY LOVES YOU!!!!


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

The old timers always told me that if you harvest something too big to recover by yourself and you cannot get help; make camp and start eating until you can bring out the harvest.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

doc623 said:


> The old timers always told me that if you harvest something too big to recover by yourself and you cannot get help; make camp and start eating until you can bring out the harvest.


We use that saying in our family. When describing where we are going to set up a stand we use terms like "bring a skillet" and "shoot the little one".


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Good to hear that he's good eating. Did you use a meat saw when cutting him up, or did you bone him out? If you shoot another hog, you'll have to get another freezer.

brownegg


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

Way to go!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

brownegg said:


> Good to hear that he's good eating. Did you use a meat saw when cutting him up, or did you bone him out? If you shoot another hog, you'll have to get another freezer.
> 
> brownegg


Deboned all but the Ribs.Gave half to my Son.

Going to try and get a couple more.Me and my wife are going up the river in my Boat and see if we can get them out that way.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Homesteader at Heart said:


> Way to go!


Thanks!

How is things going down there?

big rockpile


----------

